# Any boat shoe, camp mocs and blucher fans?



## Dockside (Nov 16, 2012)

Post pictures of youre collection!


----------



## Dockside (Nov 16, 2012)

My fav shoes treated with norwegian vaseline.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Greasing up boat shoes is just...wrong. Functionally, as well as aesthetically. There's no such thing as a dress boat shoe.

Being from Norway, I'd have expected your fave shoe to be the Weejun.


----------



## Dockside (Nov 16, 2012)

It's not common to see people wearing penny loafers in Norway.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Topsider said:


> Greasing up boat shoes is just...wrong. Functionally, as well as aesthetically. _There's no such thing as a dress boat shoe.
> _


Oh c'mon, Topsider, I know that you know that this just isn't true. There are deckshoes for hard slogging on the boat, and there are deckshoes worn with a blazer for club dinners. They are not the same. And after a summer of damp and sun and more damp and sun (or just damp here in Halifax) a nice workup with a neutral conditioner is quite proper.

Now please post a pic of your beaten up and stretched out Topsiders beside your near vintage Sebago Schooners, should you be brave enough to admit you own them. :icon_study:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Admittedly I only belong to one yacht club, but I'd be embarrassed to dine in the clubhouse with a boat shoe so garishly well maintained. 

And in reality most salty dogs at the club wear either the sneaker style models or the Billfish and there's only one guy who wears a blazer with any regularity.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

My experience matches Trip's.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Admittedly I only belong to one yacht club, but I'd be embarrassed to dine in the clubhouse with a boat shoe so garishly well maintained.
> 
> And in reality most salty dogs at the club wear either the sneaker style models or the Billfish and there's only one guy who wears a blazer with any regularity.


Time for a _new_ yacht club...

Admittedly, during the weekly post race chug and chit chat sessions in the liar's lounge dressing well is something of a no-no, and the Etchell's guys still have their ripped shorts on over their foulies, but in our dining room (and many others, I'm sure!) there _is_ a dress code and ratty boat shoes _would_ be frowned upon, as would be an open necked shirt (were it's owner allowed in). Pics to follow.









Sebago's Schooner and Clovehitch. The Schooners are, I believe, 11 years old.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Any boat shoe worn around the water should be proofed. 

Though sailing is mostly done in light weight synthetic sailing shoes, any shoe worn on a boat that isn't proofed is the owner begging for soaked, cold feet, and shoes that wont dry out properly, even in motorboats. 

Hurrying the aging process by not proofing the shoe seems a little fake.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Bjorn said:


> Hurrying the aging process by not proofing the shoe seems a little fake.


I had to laugh at that one, considering the average age of my boat shoes is easily at least a decade. Most aren't decrepit, either, nor are they shiny.

If it's pics you're looking for, here's a re-run. The pair on the left is at least fifteen years old, and has been worn regularly without waterproofing, cleaning, or polishing. The pair on the right was purchased within the past year, when Sperry finally started making tan with a white sole again (after a prolonged absence). They were photographed new out of the box for a color comparison.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Since the OP mentioned camp mocs also, here's another side-by-side comparison, this time of old vs. older. The pair on the left is ca. 1985. The pair on the right is from the early-to-mid 1990's. Both are from Bean. They don't make 'em like this anymore. The closest you'll probably get is Rancourt.

Edit: The pair on the left were resoled twice, before Bean stopped doing that.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Is there a point to not looking after your shoes? Do you use those in the wet?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

^Seriously? What's the point of taking care of a deck shoe? It's like polishing a screwdriver.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Trip English said:


> ^Seriously? What's the point of taking care of a deck shoe? It's like polishing a screwdriver.


^Seriously? It is no different than keeping care of your tools, waxing your pickup that does real work once in a while, or proofing your yardboots every year. In a throw away world I admire people who take the time to care for their tools.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

^Surreouliossly? There's mechanical maintenance and aesthetic maintenance. My great-grandfather was a master carpenter and many of his tools are still in use among the succeeding generations. To my knowledge we've never repainted the handle of a mallet or the knob of a plane. I suppose there's a difference between the tools of a working craftsman and a gentleman hobbyist.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

^Seereeistley? Who would have thought that the "boat shoe & camp moc" thread would be the most controversial on the forum today and that I, of all people, would be advocating not taking care of things.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Topsider said:


> I had to laugh at that one, considering the average age of my boat shoes is easily at least a decade. Most aren't decrepit, either, nor are they shiny.
> 
> If it's pics you're looking for, here's a re-run. The pair on the left is at least fifteen years old, and has been worn regularly without waterproofing, cleaning, or polishing. The pair on the right was purchased within the past year, when Sperry finally started making tan with a white sole again (after a prolonged absence). They were photographed new out of the box for a color comparison.


The pair on the left are in admirable condition considering the age and lack of care given. Aren't you tempted to put at least one coat of Lexol on them, just to condition the leather?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Boat shoes are disposable items, as far as I'm concerned. That being said, I clearly have difficulty disposing of them.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Bjorn said:


> Is there a point to not looking after your shoes? Do you use those in the wet?


Be prepared for a nonsensical answer...


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Trip English said:


> ^Seereeistley? Who would have thought that the "boat shoe & camp moc" thread would be the most controversial on the forum today and that I, of all people, would be advocating not taking care of things.


There's a difference between use and abuse.

I've never polished a boat shoe or camp moc. Nor have I dragged them behind my car or left them outside for prolonged periods of time.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I do find that wetness, particularly salt water wetness, dries out leather, and makes it stiff, so I hit mine with some kind of conditioner every so often to maintain their flexibility. However, I do not refinish screwdriver handles.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Topsider said:


> Boat shoes are disposable items, as far as I'm concerned. That being said, I clearly have difficulty disposing of them.


 Yes, but if my 15-year old shoes looked like that, I wouldn't throw them out either. Well done.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Trip English said:


> ^Seereeistley? Who would have thought that the "boat shoe & camp moc" thread would be the most controversial on the forum today and that I, of all people, would be advocating not taking care of things.


It's great, isn't it? But seerioobviously, if you don't sail you shouldn't wear deckshoes, if you don't have a camp campshoes would be _tres_ gauche, and if you have a powerboat, well, you just shouldn't be alive.

I don't think this is the thread where I should mention I have waxed my lawnmower, is it?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

blairrob said:


> It's great, isn't it? But seerioobviously, if you don't sail you shouldn't wear deckshoes, if you don't have a camp campshoes would be _tres_ gauche, and if you have a powerboat, well, you just shouldn't be alive.
> 
> I don't think this is the thread where I should mention I have waxed my lawnmower, is it?


Agreed on the powerboat. Bastards...


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Topsider said:


> There's no such thing as a dress boat shoe.


I agree. However, the Brooks Brothers 2012 Gift Book is advertising a beautiful pair of cordovan boat shoes...presumably made by Peal & Co. The price is astronomical. I cannot figure out where one would wear such an expensive pair of boat shoes...probably not anywhere near water level. Is BB presenting these as dress shoes? I ask because I cannot imagine wearing these in the place of my Sperry topsiders for a quick backyard game of touch football with the kids.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Bjorn said:


> Agreed on the powerboat. Bastards...


...or as we call them, stink boaters.

Brian


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok, I confess to maintaining my vacuum like a classic car.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I agree. However, the Brooks Brothers 2012 Gift Book is advertising a beautiful pair of cordovan boat shoes.


I don't get it, either.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Trip English said:


> Ok, I confess to maintaining my vacuum like a classic car.


1969 Electrolux 1205 canister vac?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

This thread is surely the most interesting thing I have read in the past month. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

Topsider said:


> I don't get it, either.


It is to appeal to the hipster demographic. A tongue in cheek answer, but 'hipsters' do like boat shoes, shell cordovan, and things being out of context. Combining all of these things makes sense, in that way.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Here in the Midwest I don't get much of a chance to stop in the yacht club. The bait and tackle shop at the boat launch would be the closest thing. 
My boat shoes are used in boats and on the dock for fishing. I could leave the blood and guts on my shoes from fish cleaning to be a purist. But I find it more hygienic to hose em off and rub some leather CPR ( which is an awesome product btw) on em. My fiancée thanks me for that.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Trip English said:


> Ok, I confess to maintaining my vacuum like a classic car.


We have an Electrolux Discovery II that we bought in 1988. I maintain it pretty much the same way I do my boat shoes.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Why go to any ends to preserve the leather, when the first thing to fail will always be the sole.


----------



## Dockside (Nov 16, 2012)

Both Quoddy and Rancourt recommend to take care of your shoes with different products. Why not take care of your docksides and sperrys to?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I've got 2 pairs of these vintage Doc Marten Gibsons.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Dockside said:


> Both Quoddy and Rancourt recommend to take care of your shoes with different products. Why not take care of your docksides and sperrys to?


Haven't we covered that already...?


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Trip English said:


> ^Seriously? What's the point of taking care of a deck shoe? It's like polishing a screwdriver.


Instead of a screwdriver, a better analogy would be a baseball mitt.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Topsider said:


> I had to laugh at that one, considering the average age of my boat shoes is easily at least a decade. Most aren't decrepit, either, nor are they shiny.
> 
> If it's pics you're looking for, here's a re-run. The pair on the left is at least fifteen years old, and has been worn regularly without waterproofing, cleaning, or polishing. The pair on the right was purchased within the past year, when Sperry finally started making tan with a white sole again (after a prolonged absence). They were photographed new out of the box for a color comparison.


I for one am impressed with the condition of the fifteen year old pair on the left...still in remarkably good shape after 15 years of acknowledged neglect. I generally got one to three years of use out of the Sperrys I've purchased over the years...and I've conditioned and polished mine, as needed. How much walking about/activity do you engage in when wearing those Topsiders. The first pair of Quoddy's I purchased are presently on their third and (I've been advised, their) last sole and they are nowhere near 15 years of age, but good golly, those Quoddy Trails have been good to my feet during that time! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> How much walking about/activity do you engage in when wearing those Topsiders.


Pretty much the usual stuff. I don't wear them hiking or rock-climbing, or anything like that. They're never worn with socks. I have quite a few pairs of shoes, so I don't wear them daily, and they are generally put away in the winter months. In the summer, however, they're worn quite frequently.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

firedancer said:


> My boat shoes are used in boats and on the dock for fishing. I could leave the blood and guts on my shoes from fish cleaning to be a purist. But I find it more hygienic to hose em off and rub some leather CPR ( which is an awesome product btw) on em.


I'll hose mine off after they've been at the beach or in salt water. If you want to call that "maintenance," go ahead.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^(Ref post #40)
Sir, that is truly amazing. You should send pics and a narrative of the good service provided by those Topsiders to Sperry...What a marvelous testimony to the quality incorporated in their product in years gone by. It should prove interesting to see how the new pair will compare? Thanks for sharing those pics.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

I certainly enjoy the versatility of boat shoes although I am never on a boat. They are great, inexpensive beater shoes. In the past 5 years I've gone through 3 pairs of Sperry's. I can't complain because I like to buy new shoes anyway.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I run the gas out of the lawnmower before putting it away for the winter, but I do not send a $200 lawmower out to be serviced/winerized for $49.

I clean the paint off the srewdriver after opening the paint can with it, but do not polish it before putting it away.

I changed the drive belt in my vacuum cleaner when it broke, and probably will do so again before retiring it. 

I stepped in a steaming pile of dog poo in my boat shoes once, praised my Creator that I was not in my bare feet then promply threw them away.

This has been wonderful therapy and I'm happy I have you all to discuss my deepest thoughts and secrets!!

Oh, and the only good powerboater is one that joins us sailors in efforts to ban PWCs!!


----------



## Christophe (Oct 27, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Oh, and the only good powerboater is one that joins us sailors in efforts to ban PWCs!!


Don't even mention those little devils!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Oh, and the only good powerboater is one that joins us sailors in efforts to ban PWCs!!





Christophe said:


> Don't even mention those little devils!


You folks are sailing much too close to shore :teacha:


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^(Ref post #40)
> Sir, that is truly amazing. You should send pics and a narrative of the good service provided by those Topsiders to Sperry...What a marvelous testimony to the quality incorporated in their product in years gone by.


15 years has nothing on these Bean boots from 1946.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.443103122414.241849.6589192414I'll bet they weren't polished, either.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I guess that guy isn't into wabi-sabi. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wabi-sabiFWIW, we used to clean the soles of our boat shoes with toothpaste back in the 80's. Of course, that was _high school_...we did a lot of silly things back then.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

rwaldron said:


> Why go to any ends to preserve the leather, when the first thing to fail will always be the sole.


For 15 bucks, Quoddy will replace the soles of their camp mocs.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

The Rambler said:


> For 15 bucks, Quoddy will replace the soles of their camp mocs.


That's a darned good deal, considering most resolings cost more than the shoes that most people wear.

I don't do any maintenance either. Per the pictures above, maybe I should!

But despite my best efforts to kill them, my 10 year old Topsiders, worn almost daily, sockless, and walked in for thousands of miles, are still going strong. Admittedly they're a bit scruffy.


----------



## Dockside (Nov 16, 2012)

Share a photo with us, Himself.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Thousands of miles is no exaggeration. The soles have cracked through but doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## Dockside (Nov 16, 2012)

You should try to clean them and treat them with neutral shoecream.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

This seems like an appropriate place for this picture. Made in Maine series by Eastland.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Rancourt Ranger Mocs


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Well, if we're doing "shoe porn" now...

Rancourt Ranger Mocs









Old pic of my L.L. Bean bluchers. These don't look nearly as good since I started wearing them to mow the lawn.









Nearly-new Sebago Docksides. "The other boat shoe."









L.L. Bean camp mocs in action.









Old Timberland boats. Yes, with socks. It was winter. Sue me. 

Actually, these are the only boat shoes that I have that I'll wear socks with. They have a fabric insole that just doesn't feel right with bare feet.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Dockside said:


> You should try to clean them and treat them with neutral shoecream.


I may! I've always treated them as pseudo-disposable.

When they're really gross, I just scrub them out with dish soap and water.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

@Topsider: nice collection! 

I've always felt that I could buy a lifetime's worth of Sperry vs. one pair of Quoddy, Eastland or Rancourt, but those really are nice.


----------



## Dockside (Nov 16, 2012)

Ooooooooyeah! Shoeporn! Considering Sperry Ranger. They are available in Norway for $200. Anybody got experience with them?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, since we're posting pics:

The very first Rancourt Ranger Mocs (in pebble grain with brass hardware) ever.










They've gotten a gnarly patina and some battle scars since then. I love 'em.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> Agreed on the powerboat. Bastards...


I can't stand powerboats. I find them vulgar, especially in a beautiful setting that deserves better than being marred by sound and exhaust.

My wife's family has a place on a lake in southern Chile. Sort of an alpine lake, but with smoking volcanos in the distance. Everyone has a powerboat there; not a sail to be seen. It makes me cry. What I wouldn't do just for a 420 dingy out there...


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

What do you guys recommend for summer wear without socks? I'd like to pick up shoes that I can wear with shorts or jeans so that I can up my casual wardrobe (and finally ditch the Keens). I'll most likely buy from Rancourt, which I think is the reigning king of such footwear from a quality/price point of view. Penny loafers? Camp moc? Ranger mocs?

I don't like boat shoes per se. When I do get out on the water, I don some cheap sperry canvas sneakers I picked up once upon a time. They do the job, and I don't have to worry about ruining them. I don't understand using leather for real sailing.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> What do you guys recommend for summer wear without socks? I'd like to pick up shoes that I can wear with shorts or jeans so that I can up my casual wardrobe (and finally ditch the Keens). I'll most likely buy from Rancourt, which I think is the reigning king of such footwear from a quality/price point of view. Penny loafers? Camp moc? Ranger mocs?
> 
> I don't like boat shoes per se. When I do get out on the water, I don some cheap sperry canvas sneakers I picked up once upon a time. They do the job, and I don't have to worry about ruining them. I don't understand using leather for real sailing.


If it's a casual shoe for the summer, I'd suggest the camp mocs. Ranger mocs work, but I feel like the heavier construction is more suited to spring/autumn weather. Also, the unlined penny with the camp sole is a nice alternative. Rambler often posts pics of his on the WAYWT thread.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks.

By the way, I'm a huge Rancourt fan. I've written about it a number of times, but it's still true: my Rancourt suede chukka mocs are sublime. I love putting them on and feel sad when I take them off. I've read great stuff about Oak Street, but their stuff is all a bit more expensive than Rancourt, and it's not clear to me what that extra money brings.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

blairrob said:


> You folks are sailing much too close to shore :teacha:


Nonsense.

Just knowing that some so willingly destroy tranquility to such a selfish extent, is enough to wake me from slumber!!

Damn all of them!!


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> I don't understand using leather for real sailing.


It depends on the event; some clubs are a little sniffy about what shoes are worn in the club while others allow bare feet so in some circumstances deck shoes pull off the double, even with dinghy sailing.



tocqueville said:


> What I wouldn't do just for a 420 dingy out there...


Somehow I always knew you were a good guy... :thumbs-up:



WouldaShoulda said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Just knowing that some so willingly destroy tranquility to such a selfish extent, is enough to wake me from slumber!!
> 
> Damn all of them!!


Posted before but it kills me every time I see it; it's the pinnacle of powerboat prowess. You just know they drove to the marina in a Harley with a deafening exhaust note that stalls at every stoplight.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

I sometimes wear boat shoes in the summer, Topsiders. However I don't own a boat and there's no yacht clubs around here.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Breaking in the new Sperry's around the house (Christmas Present). Hopefully i will get my ranger moc's tomorrow and can start breaking those in also


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Trevor: Those are indeed very nice, as will be your Ranger Mocs (I'm sure). May you long wear both pair and may you do so in good health!


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Eagle, thank you for the kind words.

Got the ranger mocs today! Trying to break them in, they are very snug... Hopefully they will fit perfect after they stretch some.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Eagle, thank you for the kind words.
> 
> Got the ranger mocs today! Trying to break them in, they are very snug... Hopefully they will fit perfect after they stretch some.


Trevor, just some encouragement to be patient. I got the camp mocs, so couldn't really use the laces to adjust the fit. At one point I began to think that maybe I had made a mistake, that they were too small, but before long they stretched to the perfect fit.

Have you worn them without socks? I suppose it isn't the season for that, but it would give you a different feel for the shoes.

My next purchase will be a pair of rangers, lined, slightly darker leather and a lactia sole.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

P Hudson said:


> Trevor, just some encouragement to be patient. I got the camp mocs, so couldn't really use the laces to adjust the fit. At one point I began to think that maybe I had made a mistake, that they were too small, but before long they stretched to the perfect fit.
> 
> Have you worn them without socks? I suppose it isn't the season for that, but it would give you a different feel for the shoes.


Thanks, thats great to hear. The first time i wore them with some light socks and they killed my little toes lol (but comfortable besides that). The next time i tried loosening the laces some and it helped a tiny bit. I thought i had made a mistake as you stated. I tried them on without any socks and they did feel better, so i wore them around the house for about 6 hours. My feet got warm, sweated in them and loosened them up a bit. I put on some thick merino wool socks and tied them as tight as i could (to stretch them as much as possible). I wore them around and did some stretches in the toe area (like hardline's bean boot break in). I waited awhile until i felt they were dry, then took them off. This helped a good bit and i will continue to do this until they are right. I dont plan to give up, im sure they will stretch little by little. I went through h e double hockey sticks trying to break in my redwings. It took atleast a month to get them somewhat broke in, but i didnt use water.... i wanted it to happen naturally.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Picked up a pair of Rancourt Camp Mocs off Ebay. They are Dark Brown Buckaroo.

They are already well broken in. I know this maybe weird, but i am using them as house shoes. I have been looking at town view leather mocs, but was worried that i would slip going down my stairs since the soles are leather. These camp mocs are pretty much the same style, but i wont slip and i will be able to wear them outside to get the mail, ect. I will still wear them as normal shoes and they actually fill a small gap in my shoes collection.

The leather was a little dry when i got them, but used allen edmonds leather lotion and they came right back to life. I know most say to leave them alone... im just a maintenance type of person. The insoles have come somewhat unglued, gonna send them back to rancourt to have that fixed. I still think they were a bargain for $37 shipped.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

^ Definitely a deal! Kyle will take care of those insoles, I'm sure. Enjoy!


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Admittedly I only belong to one yacht club.....


What yacht club is that?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Trevor said:


> Picked up a pair of Rancourt Camp Mocs off Ebay. They are Dark Brown Buckaroo.
> 
> They are already well broken in. I know this maybe weird, but i am using them as house shoes. I have been looking at town view leather mocs, but was worried that i would slip going down my stairs since the soles are leather. These camp mocs are pretty much the same style, but i wont slip and i will be able to wear them outside to get the mail, ect. I will still wear them as normal shoes and they actually fill a small gap in my shoes collection.
> 
> The leather was a little dry when i got them, but used allen edmonds leather lotion and they came right back to life. I know most say to leave them alone... im just a maintenance type of person. The insoles have come somewhat unglued, gonna send them back to rancourt to have that fixed. I still think they were a bargain for $37 shipped.


Only $37?!! Ooooh, I hate you! Love the pebble grain leather on those. Enjoy them!


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

There are some Rancourt beef roll penny loafers on the Brooks clearance page for $150. Anyone know how sizing goes with them? Do I go a half-size down with loafers?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
I have two pair of the Rancourt Pennies and they both fit true to size. However, I did opt for the leather lining and that could slightly affect the sizing...I suppose? Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> There are some Rancourt beef roll penny loafers on the Brooks clearance page for $150. Anyone know how sizing goes with them? Do I go a half-size down with loafers?


I went down a half size in the blucher mocs which are unlined and I planned to wear them without socks. I think that for lined shoes with socks, you could go true to size. The best way would be to shoot Rancourt an email with your foot measurements and let them tell you what size you are in a particular model.


----------



## somepeoplecallmemaurice (Jan 18, 2013)

Those rancourts look beautiful. I need to step my moc/boat shoe game up a bit.


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> There are some Rancourt beef roll penny loafers on the Brooks clearance page for $150. Anyone know how sizing goes with them? Do I go a half-size down with loafers?


Sizing down with Rancourts can be a problem for some. I find Rancourts to run a bit short. Others have found the same. (See discussions on SF and Longwing's recent blog post.)


----------

